# Brook/Jones, Rees/Matthews, Hope/Proksa II; Fury/Maddelone RBR!



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Please add your RBR scores and i will add them to my fightscorecollector blog (in the signature below)

Predictions 

Brook on pts but gets his whiskers tested
Wlad wins easier and faster this time
Donaire by late KO, lets see him against this guy with massive height and reach advantage
Fury Ko 5 after a few hairy moments

ps: thanks to GAZOC for letting me do this on checkhookboxing, Gaz if this needs moved to the RBR section mate then no probs


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

*Brook/Jones, Rees/Matthews, Hope/Proksa II; Fury/Maddelone & Wlad/Thompson II RBR!*

:bbb


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Klitschko v Thompson, Brook v Jones, Tyson Fury.. RBR*

What's everyones picks for tonight?

No doubt the German undercard is shit.. But as there is nothing else on it will have to do!


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Good to see Kell in a Range Rover. Not making amateur mistakes about his methods of transport. Ample stowage for a highly nutritious tracker bar should he feel the need to 'fuel up' on his journey to the arena.

I'll wager they'll not be listening to the Village People on the stereo either.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Please move this thread to the General and merge it with the others :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great card in Sheffield

Juice.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mark - sort your shit out, son.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone want to translate what Rees was saying? Because i'm sure it wasn't English!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees has been promised a 'world' title shot if he wins this fight? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can we keep Brook/Donaire and Fury seperate, please?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

come on matthews


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Rees will stop Derry here I think. Really rate Rees, tricky fighter.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

War Rees! Big fan of Gavin's


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees will spark Derry fairly easily - it's over by the 7th.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What time is Doniare on? It doesn't clash with these surely?

Rees stops him.

PS, evening all


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

can't see matthews getting a win here,i think he will prob get stopped,i hope not,i have a soft spot for him


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Was that Sean Bean getting out of the chopper with Kell earlier?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

'Sup lads.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello everybody.:hi:

Hoping you'll all be around for Donaire too.

xoxo


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Was that Sean Bean getting out of the chopper with Kell earlier?


Yep

lol


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening lads :hi:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Rees TKO 11, lets goooo.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hello everybody.:hi:
> 
> Hoping you'll all be around for Donaire too.
> 
> xoxo


Completely forgot about him to be honest, what time will he be fighting?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good start from Matthews. Showing good footwork, catching Rees coming in.

10-9 Matthews


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

good round by matthews.

oh and evening all


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Matthews. Landed the better shots.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Derry Matthews

No-one can take his best punches for 12 rounds


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking to be a good fight from the first.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Matthews


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Completely forgot about him to be honest, what time will he be fighting?


Card starts at 3 I _think_. Pavlik-Rosinsky will be on before it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Completely forgot about him to be honest, what time will he be fighting?


Card starts at 3 I _think_. Pavlik-Rosinsky will be on before it.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

So how long before Wlad fights that old man he knocked cold 4 years ago? :think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

19-19

Close round, but thought Rees just nicked it!


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

20-18 Matthews. Made a good start here. Working well.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 DM


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

20-18 Derry


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Card starts at 3 I _think_. Pavlik-Rosinsky will be on before it.


Fuck. I forgot about that too, what a night of boxing. I can barely control myself atm.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck off Rees rushing in again


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Got that fucking Derry Matthews song in my head


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ouch. Rees pouring it on him this round.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Great round. WAR Rees! :ibutt


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28 Rees.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good round for Rees, landed some good shots

Fucking cuts again though, good heart from Derry


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Matthews


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

28-30 Mathews.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

29-28 Matthews


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Great action! 

Rees took that, seemed to shake Derry up. Matthews just yells 'come on!'. Matthews cut by a head clash

2-1 Matthews


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

rees round, 2-1 matthews'

i like matthews great fighter


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthews screaming at Rees was funny as fuck that last round, needed a war hat on him.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight this


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I think Rees has found his level tbg, and it's not world level whether he wins this or not. The fact M'Baye ever had a belt just shows how little belts mean.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell, what's going on here ffs.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees is class, Derry is game.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Close round 

39-37 DM


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

matthews round 3-1

good fight,nice undies


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthews again


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hard round to score that


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

37-40 Derry


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Still no uppercuts from Derry.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

49-47 Rees.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Rees. Cracking right from Rees at the end of the round!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

rees round 3-2


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

47-49 Derry


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Rees won that, quality punch at the end.

3-2 Derry

Good fight so far

EDIT: Got Rees ahead not Matthews


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Every time Derry tries to mix it up he gets tagged and hurt by Rees. Was shaken at the end.

3-2 DM


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another close round, 2 big right hands from Derry

49-46 DM


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on Derry throw some of them corkscrew uppercuts


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

59-56 Rees


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Rees.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Matthews really not doing much now, is he saving it or is he fucked?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

57-58 Derry


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

:twisted Ignorant cunts.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

3-3
come on matthews wake up


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

It's starting to become Rees' fight now. Derry is looking very tired now.

3-3, but it seems to be only a matter of time


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

58-56 DM


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's using the uppercut now, bout time


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Derry looking a bit shellshocked this round.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rees was slightly shaken there


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

come on matthews,rees hates it when you go at him,he can't handle being pressured

still a rees round 4-3 rees


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

69-65 Rees. 

Close round, but Rees landed the more.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

5-2 Rees. I hope his stamina is half decent these days. :-(


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

67-66 DM


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthews is a tough guy, that's for sure. But this fight is only going one way.

Rees ahead for the first time. 4-3


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthews ended strong but another Round for Rees


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

67-67


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthews landing some decent shots so far this round, extremely tough.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy Come on Rees!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

79-74 Rees.

Was a close round until the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthews badly hurt there. 10 seconds more and it was finished.

5-3 Rees


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthews was winning that round until Rees got to him late, think it's only a matter of time now until Derry's stopped.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Adam Smith chatting shit. Fight would have been over in ten seconds? Fuck off.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah, his legs are gone


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

68-68


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthews telling Rees to come on, tough bastard


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad stoppage. Gave him no chance. Bouncing on his toes, looked ok.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

good shot,should of let him carry on though


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to both guys, I doubt we'll see a better fight tonight. Decent stoppage as well


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Great fight. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Derrys reputation cost him. Commentators chatting shit about ten more seconds then the ref gave him no chance. He was up at 8.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Not too fussed about that stoppage. Fair enough just. 

WAR REES


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not that bad of a stoppage imo, should have let him carry on though!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

All over! Rees lands a huge right that send Derry sprawling over. He beats the count, but he is gone. Rees gets the stoppage. Good win, great fight

Derry could have been allowed to continue, but it was only a matter of time.

1 fight down in my accumulator, 4 to go


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Think the ref could have let Matthews continue to be honest, but still an awesome fight to start the night off with.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Derry has balls. Gutted for him. Would love to see Rees vs. Rios.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Not too fussed about that stoppage. Fair enough just.
> 
> WAR REES


yep, maybe a bit longer but not bad stoppage.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Derry was fine to go on, but this fight was only going to end one way. 

Big respect to both fighters. I still expect plenty of people to not give Rees any kudos, people crying out for domestic opposition for Burns should've had Rees at the top of the list, not fucking Mitchell.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Very good fight. Matthews looked bad going down but once he was on his feet he seemed OK, I wouldn't call it a bad stoppage though.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

i had kt 79-73 Rees at time of stoppage, i think thats maybe a bit harsh on Mathews but i think Rees was stealing rounds by landing the better shots late in teh rounds


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn, any chance of a translation mate?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

One day there's going to be an RBR with a Welsh fighter on, and @Bryn isn't going to have the widest scorecard on the forum.

One day.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

If that was Rees in the same condition would the ref have stopped it? No chance.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> One day there's going to be an RBR with a Welsh fighter on, and @Bryn isn't going to have the widest scorecard on the forum.
> 
> One day.


:lol:

Probably be the day I admit Mitchell isn't all that after all


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I love McGuigan I really do, but for fuck sake let the others talk every now and again


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> Probably be the day I admit Mitchell isn't all that after all


That will be Sept 22nd then:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Kell :bbb

 GIFSoup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> One day there's going to be an RBR with a Welsh fighter on, and @Bryn isn't going to have the widest scorecard on the forum.
> 
> One day.


Fuck off. :lol:

I gave Derry 3 rounds, I'm sure loads did. :bart


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Bryn, any chance of a translation mate?


What language do you want it translating in to?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What language do you want it translating in to?


English preferably


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> English preferably


You no speaka da lingo?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Decy said:


> That will be Sept 22nd then:lol:


Why would I say Mitchell isn't all that after he knocks Burns out? That makes no sense mate


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why would I say Mitchell isn't all that after he knocks Burns out? That makes no sense mate


Have you been smoking some of Mitchells(mothers)product?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jones dresses like Carlton Banks.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jones is no can, he'll come to fight but after being repeatedly countered his offence will shut down. 2nd half of the fight I hope Kell put his foot down but it might go the distance

Wide UD or late tko


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

How many round did you give Derry, @Wallet ?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

If Rees vacates i wouldn't mind seeing two out of Mathews, Crolla, John Murray or Scott Harrison get it on.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Decy said:


> Have you been smoking some of Mitchells(mothers)product?


:nono



Bryn said:


> Jones dresses like Carlton Banks.


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 9 or over for me on this one


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, I'll say it, Jones is stopping Kell. :yep :deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol at Jones' robes


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: "Judges please dont rob me"

EVT winning robe


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not "He needs no introduction", it's "everybody knows him." :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Both coming out to Kanye west, interesting. Might have a draw on our hands.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Eddard Stark carrying the belt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Sean Bean! :ibutt


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

looks like sean bean there


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Right, I'll say it, Jones is stopping Kell. :yep :deal


:frogout


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fook me...it is


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Jones is no can, he'll come to fight but after being repeatedly countered his offence will shut down. 2nd half of the fight I hope Kell put his foot down but it might go the distance
> 
> Wide UD or late tko


the day brooke puts his foot down and steps up a gear my dick will grow a extra 3"


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That referee has killed at least 4 prostitutes!!!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol: Aye it is, thought he might come dressed in some medieval attire.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> How many round did you give Derry, @Wallet ?


I didn't bother scoring it.

Me and my followers knew The Rock had the stoppage in the bag.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kyle Walker walked out with Brook too.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> looks like sean bean there





doug.ie said:


> fook me...it is


:lol:


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

btw...jim watt was right when he said that rees v matthews could have headlined its own show.

what is this kell brook fight an eliminator for?..which belt ?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

kell who ?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I didn't bother scoring it.
> 
> Me and my followers knew The Rock had the stoppage in the bag.


Such a cop out, @dkos scored it the same as me. :deal

Now get fucked, you weapons-grade bellend.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

just said ibf...i should have waited


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell looked very good in the 1st.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dominant first by Brook.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good opener from brook, jones overly cautious 

10-9


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jones should try punching.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

10-9 brook, brook boxed very well in that round....jones though was taking a look


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good first round from Kelly.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Kell

Buzzing for this fight :ibutt


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

great fucking jab


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

20-18 Brook, another good round for the man from sheffield..boxing his head off


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

beeter from jones,still brook round 2-0


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook wins round 2. But it's starting to warm up.

2-0 Brook


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Kell but a better round for Jones


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook again, Jones looked better, Brook has a sexy jab


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kell should have gone to the body sooner, looked like Jones was a little shook!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

proper twating him there 
3-0


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Kell 

Best round for Kell


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good again from brook. But he was caught by Jones playing possum on the ropes which he does a lot.

3-0 and in firm control. So far


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

30-27 brook, jones is making him fight with his pressure though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Jones was coming to win? :bart


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

30-27, pleased not to have £20k on Jones.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

close round...but i gave it to jones 39-37 brook


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP WATT.
good round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook not looking comfortable with Jones' pressure, Brook winning the rounds though, i'm picking a stoppage in the late rounds, Brooks landing some good shots,


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

40-36 Kell

Starting to slow & Carson keep marching forward


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook's work is in another class so far. But jones had a better round, even if he didn't win it. Putting more pressure on Kell.

4-0 Brook


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

40-36 Brook


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Watt's a fucking tit


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Kell needs to stop this geezer


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That may have been the best round of Kell's career.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

jim watt been taking lessons from mark lawrenson


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

50-45 Kell landing some nasty looking shots, a great uppercut then a sustained burst near the end


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Uppercut was sweet


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Jones definitely hurt in that round, stopped in his tracks and his punches looked like they were moving through water after being wobbled.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

49-46 brook, he hurt jones late in round


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't find a round for Jones, with that surname anyone know if he's Welsh?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

proper twatting
5-0


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Camerman needs to learn to turn the zoom off..

Good performance so far from Brook.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

50-46 to the guy in the red and white. Brook unloading now!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook is a fantastic boxer, Jones is a tough guy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell looking tired, worrying sign.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fuck it,im warming to jones
5-1


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

59-55 the 3 right hands that brook land win him the round..jones back in fight though


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

60-54 Brook.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook round again, but he was made to work for it and he took some leather too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good last 90 seconds from jones. I gave him that round.

5-1 brook


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

60-54 Kell

Jones is one tough mofo, he won the 2nd half of that round after taking a beating


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

After a very good burst at the beginning of the round Kell didn't do too much and was eating a fair few shots.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

68-65 Brook, Jones pressure may be paying off, his biggest round


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook mouth really hanging open, he looks fucked.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jones round for me, first he's had. Brook looking tired, could be an interesting last 4 rounds.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I should learn to count.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook has slowed significantly. And jones is getting into this.

5-2


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook looks fucked, I hope he doesn't gas, it's only round 8


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

5-2, brooke looked a bit lost then


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

69-64 Brook


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Brooks really in trouble here, im having doubts he's fit enough for 12


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I like Kell Brook but I like it even more when a hype train gets derailed. The wheels are coming off.

WAR Carson Jones.

Brook is fucked.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

77-75 Brook...controlled pressure by Jones wearing Brook down??..great round


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck, Brook looking hurt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jones round, but he did use up lot of energy. :lol: at Kell falling over at the end of the round


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Brook looks fucked. Fuck.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a great test for Brook now, lovely stuff!


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

78-74 Brook. Getting tasty.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fucking good round 5-3

brooke could get stopped here


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook showing some toughness and grit of his own, if he wins this then imo it's been a great learning fight for him,


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Massive round for Jones! Brook looks fucked here. His nose is busted, the punches have lost the snap, and Jones is closing fast!

5-3 KB


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

His legs look gone already, thought he looked in decent condition.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, big round for Jones. Brook getting beat up, great uppercut at the end of the round but its looking very dodgy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I gave Jones the round though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I gave Brook the round though


:huh


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> :huh


Meant Jones lol, have already edited it, my bad.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jones is looking like a beast in there, he just keeps coming


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Brook needs to hurt Jones to stop him pressuring like he is, looking dangerous on the front foot like this.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook getting backed up a lot


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

86-85 Brook...jones wins close round..brook ran in that round


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Brook needs to hurt Jones to stop him pressuring like he is, looking dangerous on the front foot like this.


Aye it's only a matter of time if he keeps on like this, it's just not the right way of fighting.

He seemed to lose heart once he realised he couldn't hurt him


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jones walking him down now. Maybe Kell needs to go to war, because he doesn't have the legs to get away now.

5-4 Brook, but jones is starting to dictate


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

5-4 jones coming on strong,brooks fucked


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

87-84 Brook.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

People ringside don't seem that worried, Kells looking in real trouble here imo. This has become more than just a test your grit fight ffs.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice Brook


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

How tough is Jones?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Really fucking tough


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on Kell, don't throw the round away


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Keep him on the back foot Kell.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a war now, great stuff


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

96-94 brook...good first 2 mins of round for brook wins him round..jones big last min though


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

97-93 Brook. Won him the fight that round. Just.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> How tough is Jones?


11 ! he's a monster. I gave that to Brook though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What a round!!!!!!

Brook hurts Jones bad but gasses, jones then hurts brook! So back and forth this.

Brook nicks that for me. Just.

6-4 KB


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fucking good round,he is one hard twat is jones
6-4


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook round, now on my card he just needs to stay on his feet, he looks fucked though, and his nose is fucked.

Jones is a tough tough guy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kell 'Check Hook' Brook?

Klitschko coming to the ring now as well..


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jones still looking pretty confident in there. He's a machine


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Kell 'Check Hook' Brook?
> 
> Klitschko coming to the ring now as well..


What's Fury doing? Can't keep up :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

If Jones doesn't win this I can't see any promoter wanting him fighting their fighter, he joins the who needs 'em club


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

If Brook keeps him off here and wins the last in style I think he's got it


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook is fucked, can he even hold on? I can see him being stopped, Jones will come out like a man possessed


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

won a new fan has jones,he may be a dick but he is one tough dick
7-4 brooke


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What a great fight! Brook again nicks that for me. 7-4 on my card. But by god it's tough!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck me, both of them look knackered. I'm surprised both of them have managed to make it to the 12th.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

106-103 brook..brook is answering every question at world level..take a shot , fight with injury , stamina , legs holding up...rematch already anybody?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on Brook, just one last effort


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Real Name: Volodymyr Volodymyrovych Klychko :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gut check and then some from Brook. Great fight great great fight 

Jones has just not stopped.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kell needs workrate but he's fucking knackered.

Watt can't score a fight for toffee


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook is doing a Bruno


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

omg wow


that was fucking superb


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

116-112 Brook. Boss fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

My god! What a dramatic fight! Jones wins the last round, and is seconds away from taking brook out!

7-5 brook for me!


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

115-113 Brook...i think brook wins because he wins most of the first 6 rounds...great war


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ring about to be cleared now in the Klitschko vs Thompson fight


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

what a fucking fight, fuck knows how either man stayed on their feet.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Aye his good work in the first half paid off, very close though.

Jones won the fans over, I'll be looking for him again


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight, that was emotional.

116-112 Brook

I didnt think he got caught cleanly as much as the commentators did. 

Massive EVT win for Jones, he is one tough mofo


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I had it 116-112, he took a hiding in the last couple of rounds.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

great fight! i had it 6 - 5 - 1 in Brooks favour

rounds 1,2,3,4,5,10 to Brook
rounds 6,7,8,9,12 to Jones
round 11 even


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know if my 'round 9 or over' bet covers a points win?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

115-113 Brook


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Shit, Wlad starting....not sure about Fury


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brook-Ortiz anyone?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Superb fight, happy to support Brook and Jones after that, Brook by 2 or 3 for me.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

At least we know there's nothing wrong with Kells chin, and we all know about Jones' after that.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Should be Kell's by a few rounds but absolutely incredible from Jones; to comeback after the beating he was taking early was wonderful.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good shit, close though!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Anyone know if my 'round 9 or over' bet covers a points win?


yes mate


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

No problem with the scorecard tbh, Jones took it well, fair play.


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Cautious 1st round, I'll give it to Klitschko based on ring generalship 
10 - 9 Klitschko


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Thompson starting well vs Wlad


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair cards, Fury just entered the ring lads


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Is everyone staying on for Proksa-Hope? or shifting over to wlad or Fury, these clashes are fucking shit man.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Switched to channel 5, they are still calling Southpaws left handers :lol:


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad timing for Fury, could have least waited 20 mins


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Too many channels.

Thompson giving Wlad an awkward start.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> yes mate


Cheers mate, I thought so.

Cracking fight


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyson Fury about to start but I want to see the post fight interview


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Maddalone always looks short of breath, he did even at the weigh in.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wlad - Thompson

Tony takes the first round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck, what to watch?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I quite like Thompson, nice to see a guy in there giving it a go. He's pretty relaxed.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fury looking in impressive shape for what he was at the beginning of his career, props.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

furys shape is improving all the time...actually looks like he has muscle on his torso now


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fuck, what to watch?


I'm in 2 minds too, think I might switch to Fury


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Are we leaving the channel 5 card out of this RbR?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Anyone know if my 'round 9 or over' bet covers a points win?


If your bet was just "over 9.5 rounds" then yeah.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice to hear Brook being Humble


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Another awkward round but pace is picking up a bit. Klitschko KD Thompson with his lower arm so it didn't count but Klitschko seems to have the edge again

20 - 18 Klitschko


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm shitting myself at catching a spoiler on here. THE FUCKS GOING ON LADS AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

So this wasn't even the final eliminator?


Ffs Eddie, get him a title shot


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

maddalone looks like a man in his 50's in there


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fury should have him in 2-3 rounds


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Something not quite right in Brooks private life? Seems to be what they are alluding to.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

This fight is turning out how I imagined.... he was banged out by Holyfield a few years ago....

Can see it being over this round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What a fucking joke opponent for Fury, I hate it when people call him the 2nd best Heavy in the country


Lanky pikey


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> maddalone looks like a man in his 50's in there


He looked like one of the expendables. How old is he?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Thought Thompson nicked that.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> If your bet was just "over 9.5 rounds" then yeah.


:good cheers wallet


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Easy first round for Fury, 10-9. I expect him to knock out Maddalone fairly quickly. 
His shorts are absolutely shocking though.


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Thompson beginning to find his target a little better. Still not much going on

29 - 28 Klitschko


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> So this wasn't even the final eliminator?
> 
> Ffs Eddie, get him a title shot


Thats been a promoters trick for years. Match the (say) #3 and #5 fighters and call it an "eliminator".


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who did Eddie say they wanted next? Going to need to do some Boxrecing


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-18 Fury


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury looking good, his showboating is still hilariously clumsy.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

like the way al bernstien puts the effort into all the fights he calls...he adds to the atmosphere if that makes sense


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18, drama free stuff here for the moment.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Who did Eddie say they wanted next? Going to need to do some Boxrecing


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=250028&cat=boxer

:good


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Klitschko corners Thompson a few times but Thompson slips out nicely. Klitschko begins to find his target a little better and dodges Thompsons nicely 

39 - 37 Klitschko


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Back on the sky lads. Hope - Proska just starting :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This guy is just running in and throwing wild hooks at Fury's arms

What a joke


EDIT: Thanks Wallet


sod this i'm not watching this trash, Proksa - hope time


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

30-27 Fury


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Thompson down and out


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Or not.....somehow he gets up and holds on till the end of the round


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Klitschko KD Thompson 35 secs before the end of the 5th but gets up and survives the round

49 - 45 Klitschko


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

if brook picks up a world title be nice to see him rematch jones. could happen as the ibf recycle fighters.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Reckon Proksa is gonna blow Hope out at some point.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Cheers mate, I thought so.
> 
> Cracking fight


:deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Proska takes the first round. Hope cut over the right eye

10-9 Proska


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

40-36 Fury


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Maddalone shouldn't last much longer.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Thompson using his signature 'holding the back of his head whilst getting knocked the fuck out' trick.

Wlad KO 6


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Thompson gets stopped


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Good body shots from Klitschko forces Thompson into the corner in the middle of the 6th. Klitschko can pick his shots now. Another KD in the end of the round. Thompson gets up but still look wobbly and ref ends it

Klitschko KO6 Thompson


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope Vinny's getting a good paycheck here


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Mercy stoppage in the fifth. Fury wins easily by TKO.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fury really needs to step up now. Get him in with Arreola or someone.

Get ready for the speech.....first and formost I'd like to thank my lord and savour Jesus Christ


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Didn't even look hit that hard, Klitschko hit him with a left to the temple and then more or less threw him to the ground


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Proksa properly beating up Hope this time.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Meast said:


> Get ready for the speech.....first and formost I'd like to thank my lord and savour Jesus Christ


:yep


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope looking lost in there against Proksa.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Proksa properly beating up Hope this time.


No surprise there.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus christ, Proksa is so wild its unreal, gets away with it though so fair play.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

al bernstien is a different class than any of the british commentators / interviewers


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Lads has hall fought yet? Need him to win to help my acc come in. Had Rees stoppage and Brook points and confident others will come in, just need Hall to win and Donaire and Wlad to win by ko.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Proksa completely neglects the jab.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-0 Proksa


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Half of Klitschko's team have their birthday today :rofl


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

As if fat Mick is gonna get Fury a fight with Adamek :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Macklin, Barker, Lee and Murray all must be thinking they would easily deal with Proksa's telegraphed shots.

5-0


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

if it wasnt hard enough flicking between the klitschko fight on boxnation...the kell brook bill on sky sports...and the tyson fury fight on channel 5....now ali v frazier is on espn classic !!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> As if fat Mick is gonna get Fury a fight with Adamek :lol:


Mick misunderstood the question he thought he was talking about Abigmac not Adamek.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Lads has hall fought yet? Need him to win to help my acc come in. Had Rees stoppage and Brook points and confident others will come in, just need Hall to win and Donaire and Wlad to win by ko.


Don't think it's happened yet mate. Channel 5 showing Eubank Jr now.

Haskins is winning anyway.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 5-0 Hope


:-(


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> As if fat Mick is gonna get Fury a fight with Adamek :lol:


True. I'd like to see it though. Very winnable fight for Fury that one.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> if it wasnt hard enough flicking between the klitschko fight on boxnation...the kell brook bill on sky sports...and the tyson fury fight on channel 5....now ali v frazier is on espn classic !!


Oooh a genuinely good, proper world level fight without a stupid amount of hype attached to it or commentators shouting at me telling me how great Tyson Fury and Kell Brook are...

Seriously tempted to put that one on :lol:

Hope/Proksa is a good matchup though. Hope coming back into it a bit now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :-(


Prick. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Barker/Proksa could be a good fight, hope they get that made next.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Barker would box Proksa into a coma... Well not really but he's a level above Proksa imo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Watching the Eubank Jr fight, he's getting caught all over the place


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Barker would box Proksa into a coma... Well not really but he's a level above Proksa imo


I dunno. Proksa could cause Barker a few problems IMO. He's just awkward.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ESB's down :yep


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> ESB's down :yep


Nothing new there


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wouldn't usually say this but Eubank Jr is a K.O waiting to happen IMO.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I think a pressure fighter would cause Proksa a number of problems, would love to see Macklin - Proksa.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> ESB's down :yep


:lol: Yep. In situations like this, I think this is where CheckHookBoxing can sort of undercut ESB. "Oh, jeez, ESB's down. Well, I guess I'll go to CHB, then."


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Eubanks Jr tries his old man's posing....the little ******.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker would dominate Proksa.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I was more shocked with Proksa actually blocking a punch with a glove in the 8th rather than the knockout.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"HOW DOES IT FEEL MOTHER FUCKER?"

:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

All over! Great shot to finish it from Proksa. Hope beats the count, but he doesn't know where he is. Good stoppage!

Proksa celebrates like he has just beaten Martinez. Calm down treacle


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> All over! Great shot to finish it from Proksa. Hope beats the count, but he doesn't know where he is. Good stoppage!
> *
> Proksa celebrates like he has just beaten Martinez. Calm down treacle*


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> ESB's down :yep


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> I dunno. Proksa could cause Barker a few problems IMO. He's just awkward.


I just don't see it, i've only ever seen the 2 Hope fights and nothing else from Proksa, but he's just far to wild, he throws nothing but wild looping hooks, while keeping his hands low, he'd just eat jabs all night against Barker and Barker isn't going to let himself get into a war unlike Hope.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahahahaha Proksas a fucking nutter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> All over! Great shot to finish it from Proksa. Hope beats the count, but he doesn't know where he is. Good stoppage!
> 
> Proksa celebrates like he has just beaten Martinez. Calm down treacle


I know, he only avenged a loss with a stoppage and reclaimed his European title atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I know, he only avenged a loss with a stoppage and reclaimed his European title atsch


:lol: :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Did Al Bernstein just say that "Chris Eubank Junior is one of the best body punchers in the sport"? :lol:

:-(


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I know, he only avenged a loss with a stoppage and reclaimed his European title atsch


Or you can look at it another way, he has just beaten Kerry Hope...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He actually seems a pretty nice guy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Proksa seemed like a bit of a cunt, but he sounds like an okay guy in that interview!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I like Proksa, was surprised with his English aswell. would rather see him in with Macklin than Barker.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank Jr might have his flaws but I still enjoy his fights, really needs work on his right hand. 

Proska is annoying to watch. Talented lad but I'm not a fan of his style.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Carruthers - worst tattoos in boxing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn it's easy to rack up posts in RBR's...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Or you can look at it another way, he has just beaten Kerry Hope...


The reigning European champion who dealt you a bad loss in your last fight and cause your career to stall.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I like Proksa, was surprised with his English aswell. would rather see him in with Macklin than Barker.


Yeah that is the fight I want to see. I think Macklin, Barker and Lee beat him tho


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Haskins. :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> The reigning European champion who dealt you a bad loss in your last fight and cause your career to stall.


I thought Proksa beat him first time.

I just wasnt a fan of him jumping on the ropes screaming 'how does that feel?'


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> WAR Haskins. :bbb


Fuck Haskins, its all about Hall :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I hate when cards clash, you try to watch 2/3 fights at once and then realise after a while that you aren't really watching any of them.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

C'mon Hally lad!!!

A win will put me around £80 up for the day :happy


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kal Yafai on in the background, shame they arent showing it!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't know Haskins - Hall was on C5


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Haskins in front as we join it at the start of the 9th round"

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 9. Fuck off.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Khan fight on the same night as Gaye - G-$ora??


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

watching the channel 5 card now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at the commentary: "after the excitement of the previous round, this one's a bit quieter"

Really? We haven't seen that fucking round you cunt!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: the size difference is scary!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This cameraman needs to learn to take the zoom off as well


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Was Rees/Mathews under or over 9.5 rounds?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I really fucking hate Lee Haskins.

Stick him in with Klitschko.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I really fucking hate Lee Haskins.
> 
> Stick him in with Klitschko.


:lol:

Bristol's first european champion :yep


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Haskins joins the Kerry Hope school of European champions. Fuck off bore.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Haskins the man! :happy


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Was Rees/Mathews under or over 9.5 rounds?


Under.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Haskins joins the Kerry Hope school of European champions. Fuck off bore.


:nono



Vano-irons said:


> Haskins the man! :happy


:deal

If Haskins was darker and from Sheffield, they'd be going mental about him. Just saying. :hat


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Under.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> If Haskins was darker and from Sheffield, they'd be going mental about him. Just saying. :hat


:lol:


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't stand him @Roe. Him and Broadhurst should have retired straight after their fight. Suprised he beat Hall to be honest.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Haskins the man! :happy


Haskins is a cunt. Fucked up my acc and made me feel tired he was that boring. He can join Witter in the 'nobody cares club'.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

There was a thread before on ESB about fighters you like and dislike. 

Haskins was the only person I put in the dislike column.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> If Haskins was darker and from Sheffield, they'd be going mental about him. Just saying. :hat





Holmes said:


> Haskins is a cunt. *He can join Witter in the 'nobody cares club'*.


:think


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think


Nobody cares when they are fighting. The type of fighter that you know won't get a KO and know that watching rounds tests your love for the sport.



dkos said:


> There was a thread before on ESB about fighters you like and dislike.
> 
> Haskins was the only person I put in the dislike column.


Kos knows.

I don't like Witter purely because of his arrogance and how boring he is. I wish him well but frankly I hope he retires. Only the Harris fight I enjoyed.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The ESB rbr has got more posts than this, i'm ashamed of all of you!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

What channel is Donaire on? Sky, Boxnation or Gary's kebab shop?

Might be on for the ride tonight and fancy that and a few hours sleep before the UFC.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What time does the Doniare card start?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Holmes said:


> What channel is Donaire on? Sky, Boxnation or Gary's kebab shop?
> 
> Might be on for the ride tonight and fancy that and a few hours sleep before the UFC.


Gonna have to be the kebab shop mate


Vano-irons said:


> What time does the Doniare card start?


I believe HBO starts at around 3am And I assume it will go straight into Pavlik - Rosinscky before the Donaire fight afterwards


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Gonna have to be the kebab shop mate
> 
> I believe HBO starts at around 3am And I assume it will go straight into Pavlik - Rosinscky before the Donaire fight afterwards


:good cheers mate.

Not sure I can last until 3


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Haskins is a cunt. Fucked up my acc and made me feel tired he was that boring. He can join Witter in the 'nobody cares club'.


I know how you feel. Don Broadhurst fuck up one of my accumulators before. 10 quid would have gotten me 2 and a half grand, but Don lost by a point. Everyone on ESB had a good old laugh at me for putting a 50/1 on favourite in my acc as well. Never again


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, that must have been heartbreaking


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Gonna have to be the kebab shop mate
> 
> I believe HBO starts at around 3am And I assume it will go straight into Pavlik - Rosinscky before the Donaire fight afterwards


Cheers mate.
@Vano-irons probs about 4/4.30 am start.

Fuck it I'll YouTube or soso it. Tape UFC and get stuck into the missus when she comes home in a minute.

Yeah mate, fuck long odds faves, never pay off. Maybe as buying money but not for accs. Was listening to talksport and a rep off BetFred told Alan Brazil that one punter put 400 on Nadal to win in play at 200-1 on and he lost. Would have made only 2quid for that bet. Fucking ludicrous.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Nobody cares when they are fighting. The type of fighter that you know won't get a KO and know that watching rounds tests your love for the sport.
> 
> Kos knows.
> 
> I don't like Witter purely because of his arrogance and how boring he is. I wish him well but frankly I hope he retires. Only the Harris fight I enjoyed.


Nelson-De Leon is often referred to by some as the worst fight they have ever seen. If you've seen both that fight and Lee Haskins in action against either Bell or Broadhurst, then you'll know that people are wrong to refer to that fight as the worst ever...

As for Witter, I was a fan of his. He could be ruthless at times and be entertaining with it. Nowadays he is so uncoordinated and sloppy that I don't really want to see in action any more (surprising win against Lynes last time out, though).


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Was it Federer - Djokovic where one of them were 2 sets up, and some huge bets, like 100k bets came in and the guy lost in 5 sets?

All that to win a few hundred quid, laughable.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> Nelson-De Leon is often referred to by some as the worst fight they have ever seen. If you've seen both that fight and Lee Haskins in action against either Bell or Broadhurst, then you'll know that people are wrong to refer to that fight as the worst ever...
> 
> As for Witter, I was a fan of his. He could be ruthless at times and be entertaining with it. Nowadays he is so uncoordinated and sloppy that I don't really want to see in action any more (surprising win against Lynes last time out, though).


Skelton v Sprott is one for the insomniacs. Add that to the list :-(



Unknown Poster said:


> Was it Federer - Djokovic where one of them were 2 sets up, and some huge bets, like 100k bets came in and the guy lost in 5 sets?
> 
> All that to win a few hundred quid, laughable.


That's even worse. I mean what the fuck?

Thing is a proper gambler bets to win with money they won't miss. Educated punts. Nobody puts 100k on a bet to win hundreds of pounds. With a stake like that I'd bet on say Wlad to beat Thompson and draw some good money back. Enough to live on for a few months like.

People need to be protected from themselves sometimes. Internet gambling is evil in the wrong hands.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wow, that must have been heartbreaking


I don't really like don anymore


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> The ESB rbr has got more posts than this, i'm ashamed of all of you!


Blame shitbags like @Lazarus @Ishy @Mandanda and @cheekyvid who chose to talk to the great unwashed rather than us. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Blame shitbags like @Lazarus @Ishy @Mandanda and @cheekyvid who chose to talk to the great unwashed rather than us. :-(


On the upside have you seen the fucking awful threads started about the fight on ESB? "The fight was a draw", "the ref saved Brook from a KO" etc. I know theres an argument that any forum traffic is good for a forum but some of the shit that gets posted on ESB after a fight is ridiculous.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Blame shitbags like @Lazarus @Ishy @Mandanda and @cheekyvid who chose to talk to the great unwashed rather than us. :-(


I'm disapointed in Mand'. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

As am I in Ishy!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mand' is fully integrated, ishy never truly embraced CHB. It makes it that bit more hurtful.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno why you all hate on Haskins/Skelton/nelson bouts. Y'all must never have watched the kingpin in action.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Kell Brook Exposed! Will Never Win a World Title

khan fans need to realise what carson jones would have done had khan been in there

Does Chris Eubank give better insight than any fighter in history? (New Int)

Frankie Gavin v Canelo

Is Johnny Nelson Biased towards Black Fighters?*

top half of first page


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also I would have been in the RBRs more but those fuckers at sky refused to send an engineer out until tomorrow morning meaning I had to watch the fights through my com. 

There'll be no cup of tea getting brewed for the technician tomorrow, that I tell you.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

For anyone crazy enough to stay up and watch the Pavlik and Donaire fights, the HBO broadcast has just gone live, there are 2 more undercard fights, the first of which is starting now, then it's Pavlik, so hopefully we get an early knockout or 2 and we get Pavlik - Rosinscky within an hour or so

:horse

Unfortunately my eyes don't want to stay open, and i've finished my last beer. So I might not make it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:-( I'm a fiend lads, I apologize just needed a quick fix...

Shocked Ishy doesn't post here much, Thought he would be one of the main ones. 

Honestly though, I like it on here but i find myself using forums less and less even though i probably post more then others :lol:. Dunno why i just can't get into the debates any more even though i'm still loving the sport. I mainly log on now to view what people say and update Nations Cup thread.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just realised the cans I bought were 440s instead of 500s. Not sure Tescos will be impressed if I take a load of empty cans back and ask for an exchange now


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@chatty :yep

who's still up????? @Pabby :think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:freddy


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the scores for the brook fight, i had it 115-113 brook

How did you all have the fight? , cheers


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

fightscorecollector said:


> Thanks for all the scores for the brook fight, i had it 115-113 brook
> 
> How did you all have the fight? , cheers


115-113 Jones.


----------

